
The Worst Bug Ever? - SagelyGuru
I initialised something to 1e64 instead of 1f64. It somewhat affected the results. By 64 orders of magnitude ;)<p>The Rust compiler, always so full of complaints at other times, was of course happy with it.<p>This just shows how all error checking, no matter how sophisticated, compilation and runtime, is doomed in the face of the slightest typing error.
======
highhedgehog
What about mounting a sensor upside down and destroying a Proton-M space
rocket that costs 65mln$ per launch?

[https://www.theverge.com/2013/7/10/4509190/upside-down-
senso...](https://www.theverge.com/2013/7/10/4509190/upside-down-sensors-said-
to-cause-russian-rocket-crash)

~~~
2rsf
Like the 737 Max crashes the root cause might be a sensor but there's along
chain of failure leading to the crash.

------
slmjkdbtl
Every graphics related bug, result in black screen nothing rendered and no
error messages

